# Fun 'n' games with FreeBSD



## danaeckel (Jul 20, 2012)

Just recently I took my home server and started to use it some as a terminal server with Abi word, and also use the Opera Browser in it as well. Then I started thinking, games. I have done some reading, and from my understanding you can't do sound over VNC, and the quality isn't the best. Well, the second issue I would fix by useing something simple like Mame to make a 'game server', but the next problem would be sound.
Has anybody ever had success with building a remote game server? Just a fun thought.

Dana


----------



## xibo (Jul 21, 2012)

I think NAS could be used.


----------



## danaeckel (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey thanks, now that is worth looking into.

Dana


----------

